# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Highline Park Pix

## NYCFred

Opened last week, we got there last evening. I have never been so impressed with a piece of public architecture. They got it completely, absolutely correct in every phase. Thrilling may be too strong a word, but it's a wonderful addition to the city, and really needs to be continued up to 34th St.

----------


## JEK

We didn't have a chance to see it last weekend, but every New Yorker we spoke to expressed your sentiments.

----------


## NYCFred

VERY cool panorama shot by the NYT

----------


## StBartFan2

Cannot wait to see to it. Next week, if the rain ever stops.  It reminds me of when I used to bicycle on the old West Side Highway, after it was closed to cars, being above it all, no cars.  Of course it had pot holes you had to avoid.  I think that must have been in the late 70's.

----------


## amyb

The sun is shining on Glen Cove-here here!! Of course, more rain in the forecast. We shall see.

----------


## mcginnis67

I went there for a few minutes at lunch time last week.  I didn't get to appreciate the full extent of the park but I agree that this may be one of the best outdoor spaces that I have seen in the city in a long time.

Here is a good article from the Post on the restaurants around the High Line.  http://www.nypost.com/seven/06172009...eup_174695.htm

Joe

----------


## NYCFred

We ended up at La Lunchonette, altho I thought Moran's was tempting.

----------

